# Modifier NU/E0114/crutches



## cheryldudley8

Good Morning,

The clinic I work for is receiving denials on E0114 from BCBS for reason "108" Payment adjusted because rent/purchase guidelines were not met.

Does anyone know if this payer (like medicare) requires a modifier? We are currently not using a modifier, and wondering if this is the reason why?

If a modifier is needed for E0114, would it be NU? 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Lynda Wetter

We apply NU across all payers because when we issue crutches they are indeed new equipment. Get paid too.


----------



## dmiranda@orthonorcal.com

*How do you bill bluecross for crutches first patient rents then buys crutches what ar*

How do you bill bluecross for crutches. First patient rents then buys crutches what modifiers do you use?


----------



## dmiranda@orthonorcal.com

*Modifier nu*

Ok, so we bill crutches E0114 with nu modifier and sometimes it gets paid by Medicare and sometime it does not get paid? We have
Also have billed with modifier KH and were paid as well. Medicare changes all the time? What is the correct modifier to use?


----------

